# lone parent rent allowance



## cleverclogs7 (6 Aug 2008)

Good day.could anyone one help me out.
Im on loan parent for 1 child but not the other as his dad helps out every now and then.(hes not from ireland).i dont claim loan parent for him because of this.i get 240 odd a week for my first child from s.w and i would like to apply for rent allowance.is it possible or do i need to be claiming loan parent for both children.im living with my parents for the past 7 yrs and feel its about time to move out.my kids are 7 and 2


----------



## gipimann (6 Aug 2008)

*Re: loan parent rent allowance*

The full rate of One Parent Family Payment for an adult and 2 children is €245.80, so you are being paid for both children.   You can receive a certain amount of maintenance without it affecting your entitlement to One Parent Family Payment, and it seems that this is happening in your case from what you've said.   The rate for an adult and one child is €221.80

You can apply for Rent Supplement with One Parent Family Payment and Maintenance, both will be assessed when calculating how much you may be entitled to.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (6 Aug 2008)

*Re: loan parent rent allowance*

hum.no thats incorrect.I get loan parent every thursday for my 7 yr old 245.80. i have never claimed loan parent for my youngest because the dad helps out when ever he can.

how ever.i do get 332 the 2nd tuesday of every month for both kids.so am i right in assuming that i can recieve rent allowance even if im not recieving S.W for the 2nd child.


----------



## Black Sheep (6 Aug 2008)

*Re: loan parent rent allowance*

All fathers are obliged to pay maintenance for their children. The fact that the father of one child "helps out" occasionally is not seen by SW as maintenance. That would be seen as gifts to children. Maintenance is made usually by standing order through a bank.

Maintenance will be taken into account when calculating your rent allowance. You should contact your CWO at your local Health Centre. Bring details of your payment from SW and maintenance


----------



## cleverclogs7 (6 Aug 2008)

*Re: loan parent rent allowance*

The dad does not live in the country.nor is he a citizan.he sends money every other month by post.we do howevr have a good relationship.but in his country the salary is very low.around 800 permonth.so i understand how he has difficulty.


----------



## Blossy (6 Aug 2008)

*Re: loan parent rent allowance*

sorry cleverclogs just asking, does that mean u put down on your loan parent forms that u have only one child? i am a loan parent and i recieve maintenance etc and i recieved rent allowance? it looks like u get childrens allowance for both, so im guessing the socila welfare under your prsi number would know u have two children are not married and no longer with the father therefore pay u as a loan parent for two children??? just asking, rent allowance is recieved from your local CWO officer and she/he will let you know how much you are entitled to and from there you can see can what propteries you can afford?


----------



## cleverclogs7 (6 Aug 2008)

*Re: loan parent rent allowance*

yes 7 yrs ago i applied for l.p.a for my daughter. when my son was born me and the dad split .He went back to his country.i never filled out a form after we split to claim l.p.a for my son because i felt that if the dad is helping out(not so much anymore) that i shouldnt claim for him.  i only applied for his medical card 6 months ago. yes i do get childrens allowance for both because they are both registared citizans of ireland.


----------



## gipimann (6 Aug 2008)

*Re: loan parent rent allowance*

If you're getting €245.80 per week, that is the One Parent Family Payment rate for an adult and 2 children so whether you think you applied for the second child or not, you're getting a payment for him.   The rates are €197.80 for an adult plus €24 for each child.

It may have been linked to the Child Benefit claim so you automatically got the increase in your One Parent Family Payment 2 years ago without filling any additional forms.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (6 Aug 2008)

*Re: loan parent rent allowance*

now im very confused.i only registared my son 6 months ago.so how and why the heck would s.w be paying me this money for 2 kids (since new payment increse)my son was born outside the country(emergency c-section) but i never registared him till 6 mths ago


----------



## cleverclogs7 (6 Aug 2008)

*Re: loan parent rent allowance*

im not with it when it comes to s.w....i dont even claim back to school allowance for my daughter.I know its not nice to say this but.in my background.its embarrassing to be on s.w.... so any info i get is here on this site.


----------



## Blossy (6 Aug 2008)

*Re: loan parent rent allowance*

Dont ever be ashamed etc of receiving loan parents, its an awkward situation to be in, u have children, its difficult to work fulltime, pay fees, raise children, and support yourself. 
SW is there for a reason, its not like u sit at home and do nothing, god forbid but if a family member became ill and couldnt work, and unable to contribute to the family, they wouldnt be long appreciating SW....sorry had to say it.
PS as for advice, got to your local CWO office as mentioned find out EVERYTHING u can and ask for every benefit possibe, at the end of the day you have to swallow your pride if u feel u have to, and get the most/best for you and your two children. thats what counts here, a nice home and whatever u need to support them. Your family should be proud of that fact.


----------



## gipimann (6 Aug 2008)

As the last poster said, don't be ashamed of where you're at right now.  

It's important to claim everything you're entitled to - and that includes the Back to School Allowance (which, by the way, is paid for children from age 2, so both your children qualify).   The CWO looks after that as well, so call into him/her.   Applying for it is very straightforward.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (6 Aug 2008)

Thank you both.i t was my local TD office that pushed me to get a medical ccard for my second child.i have been on a housing list for 7 years.and getting fed up.which is why i wanted to try for rent allowance.want my own life.my parents have been fantastic and looking after me and the kids i feel so greatful to them.but now after 7 years i need to get out on my own.my TD...well the wife of my td scared me to death about 2 months ago.she told me to get a good front door lock IF im ever offered a house.


----------



## csirl (7 Aug 2008)

Would you not be better dealing with the relevent authorities yourself? Using a third party e.g. a TD, to make your inquiries isnt a good idea as they can only access the generic information that is available to all members of the public.

I would echo the advice of some previous posters - better to talk to someone like CWO who is more expert on these things than a TDs office and is able to give you information specific to your own individual circumstances.


----------



## Blossy (7 Aug 2008)

EVERY front door needs a good lock,,, dont mind snobbery, Do what u have to for you and you children. you should ask these people around you, to offer childcare for your children FOC so you can work full time and do things in other ways. if not then this is your only option for the present and tell them all to mind thier business.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (8 Aug 2008)

csirl said:


> Would you not be better dealing with the relevent authorities yourself? Using a third party e.g. a TD, to make your inquiries isnt a good idea as they can only access the generic information that is available to all members of the public.
> 
> I would echo the advice of some previous posters - better to talk to someone like CWO who is more expert on these things than a TDs office and is able to give you information specific to your own individual circumstances.


 

I went to my TD because sw was no help at all.they kept sending me from one place to the next and giving my phone numbers to different places for my queries.i went to my td and with in 24 hours i had all my questions answered.


----------

